# Installing vinyl plank over existing, uneven floor?



## mike costello (Nov 28, 2007)

Your in waay over your head. I know it seems like a great money saving idea to attempt this on your own.

The reality of it is you could end up ruining the flooring you have spent your hard earned money on.

Step back a bit, save some more money if needed and hire a professional to do your floor.


----------



## AKCDIY (Jan 24, 2009)

Well, from what I've heard, the Allure flooring is supposed to be a simple DIY install. My concern is whether or not it is really necessary to tear up the old flooring underneath to have it totally flush from room to room and whether it is good for uneven floors.


----------



## mike costello (Nov 28, 2007)

It is important the floor be flat. A height difference underneath will make the seams be bent and not adhere properly.

As for the adhesive residue , it can be encapsulated with a skim coat of portland based floor patch. 

Its one of those products that I would recommend to have done by a pro. It is touted as a DIY floor but there are a lot of factors to consider while installing this stuff that a pro has the equipment and the knowledge to deal with.


----------



## Stellastugotz (Nov 1, 2014)

Hello... just wondered if you actually did the install with the vinyl plank flooring over your existing uneven subfloor... I am planning on doing it and just wondered how it worked out for you?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Did any of you use the search function on this site to check out the 1000 plus post here on Allure flooring?
Since that last post looks like it was back in 2009 not likely there going to be of much help.
Always better to add your own post not add onto someone else's.


----------

